# Doctors in dubai



## merck (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi there...

need sm help... after gettin a dha license how do u get a job in dubai.wht is the average salary for GP's in dubai... plz help....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi - please do not use textspeak on your posts, is against the forum rules.

There's tons of threads about how to find jobs in Dubai, please do a search.


----------

